# Another crippled Onkyo



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

I own a TX-NR-809 and this is an unfortunate incident that just happened all of a sudden...yesterday evening I turned the unit on and no audio from any source; it will usually click when you switch it.

I am all for the Onkyo as it sounds great to me, I recommend it when it comes up, but to my dismay I will not be purchasing another Onkyo due to the lack of attention to detail of certain parts the majority have. The real kicker I have been reading about is some are out of warranty by a few months and the lucky ones by years.

The speaker icons show up, it displays HDMI but no audio. I hope I will have some time tomorrow to call Onkyo; you know I don't even want to get this thing repaired, I am now scarred. Just a rant but come on Onkyo pull your head out!!

What is a reasonable option for a replacement? I really like Audyssey and the subs do too. It is like a bad knee, the reminder of the injury makes you work around the problem even if everything is feeling good...but who knows one wrong move or pressing the power button at the wrong time and poof!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

It sounds like it might not be the HDMI Board as you are not hearing the relays clicking. Have you tried Internet Audio, Optical or Coaxial Digital Cables, or an RCA Cable? Also, have you tried doing a Microprocessor Reset?


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

I had a onkyo also the HDMI board got a denon after handshaking issues with a pioneer couldn't be happier.


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

What is the microprocessor reset? Is that holding the on/standby button and the vcr button? I am going to try the optical as soon as I can dig one up...fingers crossed.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Tim, thats unfortunate. I also agree that trying a reset is a good place to go first. "If" the HDMI board has gone in it it would still be worth looking into getting it fixed. Onkyo had been known to do repairs out of warrentee so dont give up hope yet.


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah I know, it is just under a year old so it will be going in regardless...without the frustration clouding my judgement I will shop around. Another will be in its place though, fairly soon.

Tony, 

Have you had any issues with your 805? Any precautions one should take in regards to placement; eliminating the obvious of not stacking on top of the unit, leaving plenty of space above...a small fan nearby to keep temps in check?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

A little off topic, but if you are looking for fans, these work great and are very quiet:

http://www.buyextras.com/cocofanki14q.html

I have several of them - on top of DirecTV DVRs, on top of Emotiva amps (not really needed, but a precaution) and on top of a couple of Denon AVRs. Takes a few days to get them.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thunderheader said:


> Tony,
> 
> Have you had any issues with your 805? Any precautions one should take in regards to placement; eliminating the obvious of not stacking on top of the unit, leaving plenty of space above...a small fan nearby to keep temps in check?


I use a clear 120mm PC fan that has a built in 3 speed switch. I have it on low and leave it on top of the receiver on the back right side sucking air out. The 12v wall wart is plugged into the switched outlet on the back of the receiver so it runs when its powered up. I have never had an issue with my 805 and Ive had it since new.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

The Cooler Guys sell heat activated fans... Might want to check those out also.


----------



## Thunderheader (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Tony and all who responded, i'm definitely going with the fans... At least an exhaust and maybe an intake.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Thunderheader said:


> Thanks Tony and all who responded, i'm definitely going with the fans... At least an exhaust and maybe an intake.


Does that mean that all is well now? Also, providing enough clearance is crucial. In the first pages of the Owners Manual, it is laid out quite clearly the minimum distances from other components and so forth. Especially if there is a component immediately stacked on top of it, do move it elsewhere.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I wonder if the people that have these issues all use the internal amps of the Onkyo? I use all outboard amps and the 809 stays cool as a cucumber, for obvious reasons, but I wonder if it makes a difference?


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

"_...I use all outboard amps and the 809 stays cool as a cucumber, for obvious reasons..." _

Even when using only outboard amps, my Onkyo still gets as hot as when using the internal amps. As far as I understand, there is no way of turning off the Onkyo's internal amps.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A/B switching amps (the most common) draw as much power when idle as they do when running at about 50%.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I use a clear 120mm PC fan that has a built in 3 speed switch. I have it on low and leave it on top of the receiver on the back right side sucking air out. The 12v wall wart is plugged into the switched outlet on the back of the receiver so it runs when its powered up. I have never had an issue with my 805 and Ive had it since new.


That's exactly what I do and I think it was after reading one of your posts Tony. Works like a champ on my 3007 and 809!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Given the OP's most recent posts, it would seem like this is not the case of the AVSish thread title "Another Crippled Onkyo". 

After what happened with the Serial/IDE Cable with the x08 Series, I honestly spent at least 100 hours over several weeks going over every AV forum finding how the x09's were doing before feeling comfortable recommending them. While the Serial Cable was a $1.00 Cable that seems to have been skimped on by subcontractors, regardless of the seriousness or if some could fix it themselves, it was an issue that required most affected to need to ship their AVR for repair which is a huge hassle.

And while you still see on some Forum those bloody "Failure Tracking Threads" for x07 and x08's. there are not really any about the x09's now 1 year later. However, so many folks just researching purchasing an AVR are quite reticent to purchase Onkyo.

Amazingly, here while we certainly have had some x08 owners affected by the Serial/IDE, most Onkyo owners here have had a positive experience.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bluemax_1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I've had the HDMI board failure as well on my Onkyo 5008. I've been using external fans on it since about the 2nd week after getting it.

The HDMI board began failing about 18 months after purchase. In talking with a number of other folks who've suffered the HDMI board failures, that timeframe seems fairly common. Unfortunately, that means that we might not be able to to confirm that we're out of the woods on the x009 models until the 3rd or 4th quarter next year.

I've now gotten even bigger fans for the avr after getting it back from service.

It might be interesting to compile a rough database of avr operating temperatures and failures if we could.

There's a hidden command to view the unit's internal temperature gauge on the x007 and x008 models (I'd assume that it's the same for the x009 and maybe x010 models but it would help if someone coudl confirm it).

- To view avr internal temps *** On the front of the unit***: Press and Hold DISPLAY, while holding DISPLAY, press STANDBY/POWER, release both and immediately press TONE.

The front panel will now display the Temperature as:
T: 030 for 30 celsius/centigrade

When I first bought the 5008, I had all 5 speakers powered by the avr. On action movies at Audyssey calibrated THX Reference with my MLP 10' from the Mains and 89db/w/m 8ohm speakers all around (the fronts were bridged), my temps could hit 51-53c during a loud 2-hour long action movie with ambient room temps at mid-70f.

I put some quiet fans on it and this stopped the temps from ever exceeding 47c. Using external amplification only reduced the temps by about 1-3c on average.

With the new fans running full blast (I can hear some slight fan noise if the audio system is silent or during very quiet passages), the temps are now about 25-26c in 70f ambient room temps.


Max


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

That it just it, from the OP's later statements and absence, it honestly appears there is not an HDMI issue. Or and issue for that matter. Rather, it appears that perhaps there were air clearance issues with even perhaps units stacked directly on top on the OP's AVR.

Your HDMI Board experience has me somewhat concerned as I got my 3008 in July of 2011. So far, it has been stellar. That being said, I do know some who have had HDMI issues with x08's, but far less than with x07's. In addition, just with the Serial/IDE Cable issues, I was pretty circumspect about recommending them back then. And is why I spent a great deal of time researching the x09's before recommending them with faith.


----------



## bluemax_1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Well, hopefully your unit will remain problem-free. The 5008 sounds fantastic when it's working and I thought myself lucky when the IDE cable problem never cropped up. Then I began experiencing the HDMI board problem. Now that the board has been replaced (and they automatically replaced the IDE cable on any unit sent in for warranty service, whether it exhibits symptoms or not), it sound great again.

The problem is, since the vast majority of the HDMI board failure reports I've come across seem to occur around the 18 month mark give or take a few months, no one knows if the new HDMI boards for the x008 units actually has fixed the problem, or whether it's merely reset the MTBF clock another 18 months or so. Likewise, I wonder if the problem has been fixed in the x009 units or whether we'll begin seeing problems somewhere around summer next year.


Max


----------



## bluemax_1 (Feb 14, 2011)

BTW, has anyone tried using the temperature gauge code? I'm curious to see what other folks' average unit temps are.

It would be great if we could build a database with something like:
1) Avr operating temps (and the ambient room temps during operation). When the code is used, the temp display remains live till another command is entered (whether it's volume, selecting a different input etc.). This makes it easy when using the avr in a manner that doesn't require constant operation eg. While watching a movie. That way you can see what the temps are after watching something for an hour or two.
2) how long you've owned the unit
3) average weekly hours of operation
4) if you've had any of the HDMI problems

What would be great is if we could get more before and after data, i.e. data from someone's unit that is currently working fine, but develops the HDMI problem to see if the temps change before failure, if they are different when the HDMI board is replaced , average operating temps for folks without problems vs folks who do develop problems etc.



Max


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, I have had my Onkyo 805 for almost 5 years. It was bady bashed by many and even had reports of bursting into flames on people LOL Not one report was ever actually proven and I suspect was just fear mongering. The 805 to this day is one of the best receivers ever made for the price it sold for it beat out receivers costing three times as much in bench tests. Outputting more than its rated specifications during bench tests. 
Ive done the temp reading only a couple times but its always remained lower then 40C even after being on for 3 or 4 hrs under load. I use mine about 3 times a week for about 3 hrs at a time.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bluemax_1 said:


> Well, hopefully your unit will remain problem-free. The 5008 sounds fantastic when it's working and I thought myself lucky when the IDE cable problem never cropped up. Then I began experiencing the HDMI board problem. Now that the board has been replaced (and they automatically replaced the IDE cable on any unit sent in for warranty service, whether it exhibits symptoms or not), it sound great again.
> 
> The problem is, since the vast majority of the HDMI board failure reports I've come across seem to occur around the 18 month mark give or take a few months, no one knows if the new HDMI boards for the x008 units actually has fixed the problem, or whether it's merely reset the MTBF clock another 18 months or so. Likewise, I wonder if the problem has been fixed in the x009 units or whether we'll begin seeing problems somewhere around summer next year.
> 
> ...


Max,
Here is the thing. I sold both my former TX-SR805 and 875 to friends who live within 10 minutes of me and both are around 5 years old and both remain flawless. I realize that many consider HDMI Board failure a foregone conclusion within a few years, but it simply has not been my personal experience. In addition, folks like Tony and a number of others are still running 805's and other x05 Series to this day.
Cheers,
J


----------



## bluemax_1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Max,
> Here is the thing. I sold both my former TX-SR805 and 875 to friends who live within 10 minutes of me and both are around 5 years old and both remain flawless. I realize that many consider HDMI Board failure a foregone conclusion within a few years, but it simply has not been my personal experience. In addition, folks like Tony and a number of others are still running 805's and other x05 Series to this day.
> Cheers,
> J


Yep, for some reason, the older models don't seem to exhibit the HDMI problem anywhere near as much. I wonder if they switched the spec'ed parts in the newer units?

I also have a '94 Mitsu 3000GT VR-4. The earlier models of the same car began experiencing ECU failures because the capacitors used in them would start leaking after a while and the electrolyte would corrode the boards. Fortunately for me, they'd begun using different capacitors by the time my model year came out, and mine doesn't have that problem, even after 18 years.

Someone else theorized that something similar might be occurring with the newer Onkyos. They might have spec'ed a component that doesn't have sufficient temperature rating for the temps it's exposed to in operation, which would greatly decrease their (and therefore the unit's) MTBF.

If that IS the case, and the replacement boards use different components (or if the problem is limited to a batch of potentially defective components), then the new replacement boards potentially might actually fix the problem, as opposed to merely resetting the clock for another ~1.5 years (I'd love if this were true. My 5008 is great when it's working fine. I'd love to see years and years of trouble-free use from it).


Max


----------

